# Vostok Bezels



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Had some time spare so I`ve been messing around with my Vostok`s bezels blacking off some of the Red areas what do you think, I haven`t done the ones on either end or the second from the left









Not sure if you can see the changes clearly in this photo









I`ll list them in the next post


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

From the left;

1st; no change

2nd; no change

3rd; the 20, 15,10 & 5 minute red dots blacked

4th; All the red dots & lines except the one at 12 blacked

5th; 20 minute dot and line blacked 15 onwards left red.

6th; All Red dots untouched all the red lines blacked

7th; watch untouched

So (if you can see what I`ve done) what do you think?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry but I like my watches all original....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Sorry but I like my watches all original....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I was just a little bored of having them all the same









BTW I used a permanent marker to do the changes which is useful as it can if required be easily removed but otherwise I`ve found as the red paint is in troughs it stays intact


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Did you used to "fill in" the desk carvings when you were at school Mac







?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Did you used to "fill in" the desk carvings when you were at school Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naa!!









Anyway as it`s diificult to make out what I`ve been up to in the original (crap







) photo here`s a couple more, still crap but at least the Bezel`s are clearer


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

And finally....

Note the one on the left is unmodified


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I like them Mach, all you need now is some luminous material for the top hole and it would look great.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I like them Mach, all you need now is some luminous material for the largest hole and it would look great.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errr, Roy where would I get some ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I like them Mach, all you need now is some luminous material for the largest hole and it would look great.
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just back from being slightly modified by a very nice man
















Now much better in the dark


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I like them Mac







any chance of getting a lume shot to see the extra modification


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Lume shot! lume shot!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Xantiagib said:


> Lume shot! lume shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK, OK, I`ll try tonight after I get home


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not a great shot but you get the idea, nice having a lumed pip


















And this `daylight` shot again for comparison, I`m rather pleased with the slight modification to the bezels ie less red and having a proper lumed `pip`


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great pictures Mac really like the lume pip modification


----------



## fherrera59 (Jan 8, 2006)

Does anyone know why there are five red and seven black dots.


----------

